# Removing deck stain from stucco



## dixongal (Mar 4, 2013)

yes, you will end up having to repaint the stucco. First you shuld just clean it well with bleach to lighten the stain. Then you will need to repaint over it.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I doubt bleach will lighten stain, and I doubt muriatic acid will require redoing the stucco, if it will even remove the stain. I would at least try some muriatic in a small area as a test. I would also try blasting it with a pressure washer. In the future, don't try to cut corners or avoid cost, it only costs more.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Muratic acid is what we used to clean our mixers,so yes it will do some damage to stucco,and a pressure washer with a small tip will remove some stucco also,depending on how much psi is involved

Can't you just repaint it??


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Prime and paint.


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

Stucco probably soaked that stain up like a sponge.If all else fails,get a quart of paint matched to the stucco an try to touch it up.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

We see this on this site and any DIY site all the time. Most of the time it's how to get paint or stain off of vinyl siding.
Prevention is is the key.
How in the world do people get paint and stain 2' up on a wall?


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Why is everyone assuming the stucco is painted? Most stucco is not. Muriatic acid is only as strong as the mixture you make, which normally is one part acid/ten parts water for etching. It etches the surface. A weak mixture of it will not not remove the stucco. It's not the safest thing for a DIY to use, and I would use a pressure washer first to try to blast if off. Maybe brush some stripper or solvent on prior to soften it up. If you do use the muriatic, always, always, always, add acid to water, slowly, never add water to acid, and have a neutralizer handy. Be sure to read all the dos and don'ts of working with acids, or you could be sorry.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

jsheridan said:


> Why is everyone assuming the stucco is painted? Most stucco is not.


Joe is right if it is not painted stucco. If it is painted stucco I would think a nice stain blocking primer is in someone's future?

Or you could just vinyl side over it all. Vinyl siding only works if you drywall or paint over wallpaper on the interior sides of the walls though. :laughing:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Or you could just tear the wall down and re build it:jester:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

A girl with a hammer, not a brush, an apparent cement guy, and a general contractor. I'm guessing all the relevant forums were slow yesterday.


----------

